# 1973 2002 Clutch slave removal and replacement



## cwo3jo2 (Nov 14, 2015)

Trying to remove my clutch slave and already remove front and back retaining clips. disconnected the fluid line just like the book says but can't get the slave move. Any recommendation on what else to remove? or do?


----------

